
Many Ryanair flights could be free in a decade, says its chief - walterbell
https://www.theguardian.com/business/2016/nov/22/ryanair-flights-free-michael-oleary-airports
======
FuNe
I'm quite regular customer of Ryanair and I can only be skeptical of similar
statements by its CEO. Truth is that you can find outrageously cheap fares BUT
that applies only to dates where demand is very low and routes where
competition is high. In all other cases Ryan is almost as expensive as the
rest of the airlines. That is to say that their major objective is making a
profit, _not_ providing cheap fares. It just so happens that marketing
themselves as a cheap fare provider is their business model (i.e. that's how
they make money). Also this has a lot to do with the rivals they deal with on
each route. Which means that once they beat competition (and they regularly
do) they won't necessarily continue offering low fares.

